# Session Problem beim Zugriff auf Webseiten



## Chris6783 (6. Jul 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein kleines Tool geschrieben, dass sich via Socket-Zugriffe auf einem Apache Webserver anmeldet, eine Webseite lädt, diese dann parst und sich im bereitgestellten Formular via POST anmeldet.

Sprich: Das Programm lädt sich die Anmelde Seite herunter und sucht nach dem Ziel für den Upload der Daten. 
z.B.: www.test.com/upload.php

 Soweit so gut. Das funktionierte bisher auch alles einwandtfrei, bis die Webseite umgestellt wurde. Sprich, aus dem dummen Eingabeformular ist ein komplexes - sessionbasiertes Anmeldeformular geworden. Der Link zur Uploadseite wird daher immer an die session angepasst:
z.B.: www.test.com/upload.php?4234235235

Das wäre jetzt auch noch kein Problem, da ich den Link ja sowieso zur Laufzeit auslese. Allerdings wenn ich nun probiere, per POST Befehl Daten an das Formular zu übergeben, erhalte ich vom Server einen Sessionfehler zurück. 

Ich bin mit allen Versuchen gescheitert (Socket Verbindung aufrechterhalten,.. usw)...

Weiß da jemand weiter? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, mit der ich solche Sessionprobleme elegant "umschiffen" kann? Würde mich sehr über Hilfe bzw ein kleines Demoscript freuen!

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!
Christian


----------



## NTB (6. Jul 2007)

mir fällt dazu spontan ein, dass vielleicht nicht nur die session überprüft wird, sondern auch der referrer. eventuell kannst du da mal ansetzen


----------



## Murray (6. Jul 2007)

Versucht der Server evtl. ein Session-Cookie zu setzen? Unterstützt dein Tools Cookies?


----------



## Chris6783 (9. Jul 2007)

Hallo, 

Ich habe folgendes Programm geschrieben, dass sich an einem Webformular per Post anmeldet:


```
PostMethod post = new PostMethod( strLogin);

			NameValuePair[] data = {
					new NameValuePair(LOGIN_FIELD_USERNAME, "user"),
					new NameValuePair(LOGIN_FIELD_PASSWORT, "passwort"),

			};

			post.setFollowRedirects(true);
			post.setRequestBody(data);
			client.executeMethod(post);
```

und bekomme immer folgende Fehlermeldung zurück:




> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Entity enclosing requests cannot be redirected without user intervention
> at org.apache.commons.httpclient.methods.EntityEnclosingMethod.setFollowRedirects(EntityEnclosingMethod.java:221)
> at asfeee.hauptkl.main(hauptkl.java:192)



Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Die Zeile 192 ist übrigens: 

```
post.setFollowRedirects(true);
```

Ohne diese Zeile erhalte ich diesen Fehler:


> 09.07.2007 11:22:32 org.apache.commons.httpclient.HttpMethodDirector isRedirectNeeded
> INFO: Redirect requested but followRedirects is disabled
> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException
> at asfeee.hauptkl.Stream2String(hauptkl.java:51)
> at asfeee.hauptkl.main(hauptkl.java:198)



Hat jemand eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte? 
Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Christian


----------

